
Virgin Galactic Makes Space for Second Time in Ten Weeks with Three on Board - SirLJ
https://www.virgingalactic.com/articles/virgin-galactic-makes-space-for-second-time-in-ten-weeks-with-three-on-board/
======
sschueller
How much of these achievements are actually Northrop Grumman now? Does Virgin
still do engineering or are they mainly responsibil for vision and financing?

Also with Northrop working on this we can expect these advances to end up in
weapons eventually?

------
Simulacra
If you haven’t seen it, I highly encourage the documentary: black sky“ about
scaled composites and Virgin Galactic.

